# Anybody using lighted nocks and do they affect flight?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

These look absolutely too cool, and it appears you can see exactly where you hit and shouldn't also have any lost arrows...
Anybody use or using them?
do they affect flight?
I'm looking to use with crossbow this year.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I started using them last year and I am hooked. They light up really well and make tracking your shot much easier. As far as them affecting your shot...After making the switch I have not been able to shoot as much as I did prior to shooting without lighted nocks so I can't attribute the change solely to the new nocks, but I assume that if they are heavier than your current nock that it will change the flight pattern to some degree.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I've shot the lumanocks when I first tried them. I don't care for them. I had trouble getting to work consistently. Or they would come on, and go off after hitting the target or deer. I now shoot the nockturnals and like them much better. Peterson's bowhunting did a review of all the lighted nocks in last month's edition, pretty good article. Firenocks were rated the best I believe, but cost almost three times as much. The batteries are replaceable though. I didn't notice any difference in impact with the lighted nocks and I shoot them out to 50 yards.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i make my own....and i love them  i found this video on youtube a few years ago...


----------



## JustGotOff (Jun 17, 2012)

I use them and love the results. I sight my bow in with them so I don't notice a difference from arrow to arrow. But they are 15-20 grains so u might see a slight difference in the shot


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

I use them and do not find them affecting the flight or accuracy of the arrows. They are definiitely cool but if you use them you will not be able to qualify for record kills (just a thought). 
From what I understand if you use any electronic device on your equipment you cannot register for any records under Pope-Young. Anyone that knows different please advise. Thanks and good luck to all this season!

"By the use of electronic devices for attracting, locating or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game, or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached."

See - http://www.pope-young.org/bowhunting_fairchase.asp


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i guess you can add to the list: range finders, feeders, eletronic sent despensers/eliminators, trail cams, electronic scopes, and the list can go on and on..
RTinVa i'm not trying to shoot the messenger  i'm sure 99.9% of the pope-young regesterd animals the hunter used one or more of said devices...
i don't see how a lighted nock will help in the aid "attracting, locating or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game, or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached."
the only thig it helps is seeing the fight and finding your arrow.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lighted nocks are probably one of the coolest things I added in the last few years. In low light it looks like a lazer streaking from the bow as it goes through the deer and the arrow is easy to find after the shot. I use the red Nocturnal. I switched nocks on my practice arrows until I had something that flew the same.


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

Fishforwall,

I agree with your thought process. I only meant to bring it to the attention of others. I would hate to see someone shoot a bruiser, go to have it included in the record books and have something as silly as a lighted nock prevent what they deserve which is to have it documented as a record kill. I was shocked to see this prevents kills from qualifying for the record books. Just an FYI for others to consider. I use them and am very happy with Nockturnals. They are not as bright as Luminocks but are more reliable.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

oh i know RTinVa  that why i said i'm not trying to shoot the messenger 
i just wonder how many "records" used some kind of device...
i hope i didn't sound like i was on a soap box....lol


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

Not at all fish4wall. Point taken and I hope all that try the lighted nocks have good success with them. This will be my first year using them. I am anxious to see how well they work. I know when I watch my friend shoot the Luminock they appear bright. I have not had the chance to watch someone else shoot the Nockturnal yet. Maybe it is as bright as it is the angle of viewing that changes the appearence of the brightness.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have shot 3 deer with a lumanock, the same one, take it out of the old arrow and put it in the new one. On the second deer the light did not come on, happens. The third deer it was nearly dark and the deer ran with this light on its side, that was so neat. But the nock has not helped me recover a deer yet as 1 pulled the arrow and the other two fell on the arrow. I will have them on hand on Sept 26th. When I get past early morning and I change arrows, since it will not do me any good and the reverse in the evening, just a stupid ritual of mine. 
Just go out and buy one of them for this season.


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

All Concerned,

This is taken directly from Pope and Young regulations:
"By the use of electronic devices for attracting, locating or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game, or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached."

Fish4wall, Looks like range finders, feeders, eletronic sent despensers/eliminators, and trail cams would not mess you up on the record kill as long as it is not directly attached to the bow or arrow. 

See fair chase - 
http://www.pope-young.org/bowhunting_fairchase.asp


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

"By the use of electronic devices for attracting, locating or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game"

range finders, feeders, eletronic sent despensers/eliminators, and trail cams is aiding a hunter to take a animal.

"or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached."

"devices for attracting" (eletronic feeders, eletronic sent despensers/eliminators)
"locating" (trail cams and range finders)

the word "or" is the main reason why to me it looks like you can't use anything (attached or not) to the weapon.

thats why i think if this is the rule..then lets see if all the pro hunters on tv have a "true" Pope and Young animal...i'd say not....


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

Fish4wall...

You are probably right on eliminating many of the Pope and Young. I know all the shows seem to include all the high tech gadgets. After all, that is who is paying the salaries. It is a business that I wish I could have seen coming. I am amazed at the money being invested, spent and earned. Saw the "Crush" bus one time in Pa. Very nice!

All the other conditions that are in place, in addition to the attached electronics, would eliminate just about everything but a stick, string, few feathers and a sharpened piece of stone. 

I was focusing more on the lighted nocks as a disqualifier. Didn't even consider or, or, or. I retract my previous thought on these items. You are correct. Thanks for pointing this out.

I do not believe I have seen a show where they claim a kill as a possible Pope and Young. I know they are killing deer I would love to have on my trophy wall.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

RTinVa its a crazy rule but i do understand it. i'm sure they just want to take hunting back to baiscs..one animal one hunter and a weapon. if you take all the eletronics out of our sport it would be harder.  (hell it aint easy for me with them)
but in the past i have heard pros talking about a deer they talke as a Pope and Young deer. 
thanks for bring this rule up..  
its kind of a food for thought thing 
i might take this up a step and may contact Pope and Young...i'll let you know what i find out...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/bgforums/thread-print.cfm?threadid=404599&forum=36
still digging..


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i emailed Pope and Young today..this is what i got:
Hi Scott,

Ill address them individually, from the standpoint of their use affecting the ability to honor an animal in the Pope and Young Clubs Records:

Lighted nocks  assuming they are battery operated, their use is not acceptable because they are an electronic item attached to the arrow

Laser Range finders  as an electronic item, if attached to the bow, they would be unacceptable. If hand-held, then acceptable.

Electronic feeders  unacceptable, as an electronic item used in attracting an animal

Electronic scent dispensers  same

Trail cameras  more tricky. Our current position is that standard, conventional trail cameras would be acceptable, but the new generation cameras that instantaneously transmit images to remote receivers would be unacceptable

Kevin Hisey
Executive Secretary
Pope and Young Club
PO Box 548
Chatfield, MN 55923
(507) 867-4144
[email protected]


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

Fish4wall,

Awesome that you received the reply so fast. It definitely helps all of us understand the "rules of the road" for Pope and Young. A good lesson for us all.
Good luck to all hunters in pursuit of thier own personal Pope and Young record! (If it is a wall hanger then it is a Personal Pope and Young for me.):!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i told the guy in my reply back thanks for emailing me so fast...
RTinVa back at ya for the season...good luck and be safe!!!!
29 days 23 hours 27 mins 5 secs!!!


----------

